

Google is down for OpenDNS users - sofal
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=opendns+google

======
sofal
I also couldn't get to HN until switching off of OpenDNS.

~~~
mooism2
I couldn't get through to HN a few minutes ago, but I don't use OpenDNS.

